# Brown rice



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Havin this and chicken for dinner while I'm cutting.. Next thing one of the lads says that'll make you fat?

I don't think it will hence I'm eating it but it has put doubt in my mind..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

No one food can make you fat... if you are eating less calories than you use then you will loose weight regardless of what you are eating.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

2004mark said:


> No one food can make you fat... if you are eating less calories than you use then you will loose weight regardless of what you are eating.


Top answer lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jayden said:


> Havin this and chicken for dinner while I'm cutting.. Next thing one of the lads says that'll make you fat?
> 
> I don't think it will hence I'm eating it but it has put doubt in my mind..


That's because they are mongs. It is going to be pretty hard to get fat eating chicken and brown rice. Foods like that will fill you up more than foods such as burgers or pizza so you will eat less of it.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Brown rice wont make you fat unless your over eating. but you do have to prep it well before serving to get at all the nutrients, sadly this isnt even mentioned on the packaging.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

how much better for you is brown rice in comparison to basmati white rice?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> how much better for you is brown rice in comparison to basmati white rice?


Hardly any difference.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> how much better for you is brown rice in comparison to basmati white rice?


If there is any difference then it's not one worth really worrying about unless you are prepping for a show. Some will say it has a slightly lower GI rating... but just as many people will say GI is irrelevant.

EDIT: as he (^^^) says


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

good, i thought i read once that on the GI scale they were only a few marks away but maybe that was white and brown bread hmmmm?

but then it depends what u have it with too doesnt it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i used to have brown rice all the time - but have switched to uncle bens express rice for convenience. just thought id mention that lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> i used to have brown rice all the time - but have switched to uncle bens express rice for convenience. just thought id mention that lol


notice any difference apart from tastes much better??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no i havent gained any extra fat from it


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> notice any difference apart from tastes much better??


I looked at these and they have too much salt for my liking.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> Brown rice wont make you fat unless your over eating. but you do have to prep it well before serving to get at all the nutrients, sadly this isnt even mentioned on the packaging.


What sort of prep?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jayden said:


> What sort of prep?


Washing the brown rice then soaking it in warm water for 24 hours helps with the germination process and washes off the excess starch. Helps eliminate/lower the anti-nutrient coating also softens the rice well enough for easy digestion.

You can even re-use the water as the process gets more efficient each time. Its recommended you use non-chlorinated (sp?) water


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> Washing the brown rice then soaking it in warm water for 24 hours helps with the germination process and washes off the excess starch. Helps eliminate/lower the anti-nutrient coating also softens the rice well enough for easy digestion.
> 
> You can even re-use the water as the process gets more efficient each time. Its recommended you use non-chlorinated (sp?) water


Bit OTT....Snip top corner off packet, stick in microwave for 2mins, job done.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

I threw it in the pot for 30 minutes then straight down the hatch.. Tastes like **** tho!

Sounds lik a lot of work the other way


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I sort of prep food a week in advance the only real hassle is the day im doing the weeks food up but the other 6-12 days cruise by.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

2004mark said:


> If there is any difference then it's not one worth really worrying about unless you are prepping for a show. Some will say it has a slightly lower GI rating... but just as many people will say GI is irrelevant.
> 
> EDIT: as he (^^^) says


I believe brown rice has more nutrients as it is less processed but with white rice the top layer of the rice is removed along with the nutrients it contains. People worry too much about GI index, the numbers only have any meaning when eating by themselves when protein,fibre and fat are added it slows it down.

I used to eat lots of white rice but am trying to get more brown rice for the health benefits. I normally get the microwave rice packets as it's more likely I will eat it then.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

The health benefits between brown and white are minimal, especially when you consider most people don't go to the time and effort to prep brown rice properly as Bish has pointed out. It's the same as the stupid argument for sweet pots over white potatoes.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

bayman said:


> The health benefits between brown and white are minimal, especially when you consider most people don't go to the time and effort to prep brown rice properly as Bish has pointed out. It's the same as the stupid argument for sweet pots over white potatoes.


I would love to spend an evening with you!!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I would love to spend an evening with you!!


I do enjoy a nice steak...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I would get fat if I didn't eat slow carbs with my protein.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> I would get fat if I didn't eat slow carbs with my protein.


No you wouldn't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

bayman said:


> No you wouldn't.


 :lol:

Bish beat me to it, rice has anti-nutrients, concentrated in the bran, technically white rice is probably the better option.

I've read before that people who exist solely on brown rice have poorer mineral balance than those fed on white, as the phytate (possibly? or another substance) in it bind with calcium and zinc and maybe other minerals.

I can't recall it all, anyway I eat white rice.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Washing rice, brown or white, is a good idea if the rice isn't already pre washed - obviously you don't need to do it, but it does improve the availability of some trace minerals by deactivating the phytates (antinutrients that prevent premature germination). Washing it also makes it nicer to cook with too.

I sometimes have brown and sometimes white rice, but it's only ever a choice based on what I'm cooking or what i fancy - nutritionally I don't think it makes much of a significant difference.


----------

